# [solved]Webseiten im Firefox; als user keine Schrift.

## Max Steel

Sooo

Ich habe hier ein echt komisches Problem, ich gebe euch einfach ein Bild, das dürfte das meiste aussagen.

http://img385.imageshack.us/img385/9052/userfirefoxdl4.png

Ich weiß nicht woher das kommt.

Hier mal noch ein paar Infos:

```
[ebuild   R   ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.3  USE="custom-optimization dbus ipv6 java startup-notification xulrunner -bindist -gnome -iceweasel -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript" LINGUAS="de -af -ar -be -bn -bn_IN -ca -cs -da -el -en -en_GB -en_US -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gl -gu -gu_IN -he -hi -hi_IN -hu -id -is -it -ja -ka -kn -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -mr -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -sq -sr -sv -sv_SE -th -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB
```

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe -fno-ident -fomit-frame-pointer -funswitch-loops -fweb -ftracer -fsched-spec-load -maccumulate-outgoing-args -fbranch-target-load-optimize -funit-at-a-time -ftree-vectorize -ftree-vectorizer-verbose=1 -fstack-protector"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
```

(Diese CFlags hat ein Freund meines Vaters eingebaut, der sich damit sehr gut auskennt.)

Und dann noch etwas seltsames womit ich ehrlich gesagt garnichts anfangen kann:

Als root arbeitet es optimal.

Als user kommt, wenn ichs in der Konsole starte und dann eine Seite ansurfe dashier:

```
achim@achim:~> firefox

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana 13.7470703125'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana 9.599609375'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana 9.599609375', text='English Hello'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana 13.7470703125', text=' '

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana 10.990234375'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana 7.673828125'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana 7.673828125', text='English Hello'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana 10.990234375', text=' '

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana 11.6884765625'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana 8.162109375'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana 8.162109375', text='English Hello'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana 11.6884765625', text=' '

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana Bold 11.6884765625'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana Bold 8.162109375'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana Bold 8.162109375', text='English Hello'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana Bold 11.6884765625', text=' '

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana 9.576171875'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana 6.6865234375'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana 6.6865234375', text='English Hello'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana 9.576171875', text=' '

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana Bold 17.2919921875'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana Bold 12.07421875'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana Bold 12.07421875', text='English Hello'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana Bold 17.2919921875', text=' '

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana Bold 15.197265625'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana Bold 10.611328125'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana Bold 10.611328125', text='English Hello'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana Bold 15.197265625', text=' '

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana 12.8515625'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana 8.9736328125'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana 8.9736328125', text='English Hello'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana 12.8515625', text=' '

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana Bold 12.8515625'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: failed to create cairo scaled font, expect ugly output. the offending font is 'Verdana Bold 8.9736328125'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana Bold 8.9736328125', text='English Hello'

(firefox:10335): Pango-WARNING **: shaping failure, expect ugly output. shape-engine='BasicEngineFc', font='Verdana Bold 12.8515625', text=' '

```

Wir haben schon mehrmals versucht mit ff-Profil löschen und so weiter es zum laufen zu bekomen.

Aber nichts hilft.

Als root funktioniertes, aber so will man ja nicht arbeiten.

Haut da vll irgendwas mit dem Rechte-Mangement nicht hin?

Oder ist das Problem ganz woanders.

----------

## schachti

Sieht so aus, als ob es Probleme mit den Schriftarten gibt - hast Du irgendwie die Schriften einer Windows-Partition eingebunden oder so? Schau Dir mal die Rechte in /usr/share/fonts/ an...

----------

## Max Steel

Die Rechte in /usr/share/fonts sind durchgehend -rw-r-r bzw rwx-r-xr-x für Ordner

Daran dürfte es also nicht liegen.

Die Partitionen einer Windowsinstallation sind eingebunden, die Schriften sind allerdings nicht ins System eingebunden worden.

Edith:

siehe Fettgedrucktes.

----------

## Max Steel

*bump*

----------

## artbody

was stehen denn die rechte für

/home/USER/.fontconfig

LINGUAS="de en" ««« ? bringt vieleicht was

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm LINGUAS steht auf "de" genauso wie bei mir, und hier funkts.

Dann die Rechte in .fontconfig sind durchgehend rw-r--r-- genauso wie bei mir, das stimmt also auch.

----------

## schachti

Du könntest Dir mit strace mal anschauen, welche Dateisystemoperationen Firefox durchführt und wo es evtl. zu Problemen kommt:

```

strace -e trace=file firefox

```

Falls es an irgendwelchen Zugriffsrechten liegt, kannst Du es damit evtl. herausfinden.

----------

## Max Steel

Danke sehr.

Das hat geholfen, folgendes:

```
strace -e trace=file firefox

[...]

open.("/usr/local/share/fonts/*": Permission Denied)
```

Habs bereinigt und fertig.

Also waren doch extra Fonts eingebaut, hab ich nicht gewusst.

Funktioniert Danke an alle.

----------

## schachti

Hatte ich mir doch gedacht, ich hatte nämlich mal das gleiche Problem.   :Wink: 

----------

